# 2016 Motobecane Le Champion CF Di2



## sis8 (Jul 6, 2016)

I have been happy with my current 2012 Le Champion CF Ltd, 54 cm. I wanted to move up so I can comfortably ride centuries and also go down one notch in size (52 cm) as recommended by the local bike fit place. 

Can anyone share their experience on 2016 Motobecane Le Champion CF Di2 ? Is it an "endurance" frame? Weight? Anything else to note? 

Thanks.


----------



## b0geyman (May 26, 2014)

I've got the 2015 version of the LeChampion Di2. With a 170 mm head tube length (on a 56 cm frame) I would definitely consider it more of an endurance frame than aero/racing. The frame is made in Taiwan and I wouldn't exactly call it super lightweight for carbon, but after 3K miles I've found it to be very durable.


Mine weighs in at 18.6 lb. with pedals/saddle/cages. For comparison's sake my Kestrel RT1000 with Ultegra 6800 is a bit lighter at 17.4 lb. but I don't know if all of that difference can be attributed to the frame or other components. The Mavics on the LeChamp are 110 g heavier than the wheels on my other bike so that would account for some of the difference.


----------



## sis8 (Jul 6, 2016)

Thanks. Useful information. I will also try out a few popular brands at the LBS before deciding.


----------



## chibi (Mar 9, 2008)

I have a 2016 in size 47cm. It is heavy. The fork itself is 700g.
You will probably not notice because you are shopping for a 54cm. But in my
size the water cage bolts was installed too high. On the seat tube I can't even
install a small bottle and on the down tube if I put in a long bottle it will hit the
top tube every time I hit a bump. I had to saw off the bottom of the seatpost because 
I couldn't lower the seatpost further because it will hit the water bottle bolts.

Also I have a gap
in the top headset cap. See this - http://forums.roadbikereview.com/motobecane-mercier/gap-top-headset-cover-353227.html


----------

